# Dutch oven help



## lanesmama (May 9, 2008)

I think I burnt the bottom of my dutch oven when curing in the oven!!! can i just wash that out with some hot water and recure?


----------



## karlmc10 (May 9, 2008)

yep, you can.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, that should work, although I have not done it.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I know with a new one, you should wash them with hot soapy water before curing it.

They say if you have an old rusty oven, scrub it well and use a fine grade sandpaper to clean up and expose the surface. If yours has burned spots in it that will not wash out, I would probably try this to get back to square one, and re-cure.


----------



## tweetygale (Apr 17, 2008)

You can, but then you need to season it. Just clean it out, and then warm up the dutch oven with the seasoning in it. This happened to me once when I first got my dutch oven and I had no problems.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

So, how did you make out on the dutch oven? Did you get it restored?


----------



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

lanesmama said:


> I think I burnt the bottom of my dutch oven when curing in the oven!!! can i just wash that out with some hot water and recure?


Sorry if I'm late on this discussion. One area of camping where I do have some experience is with Dutch ovens courtesy of my son's Boy Scout troop. We've made sacrificial burnt offerings to the gods so many times, I've lost count. You don't want to use steel wool on a DO, once seasoned, if you can help it but if you have burned the holy crap out whatever was in there, even if it was the initial seasoning, you can always scrub the sucker out and start over. If you have burned it as you say, don't hesitate to take the steel wool and start over. DO's are bullet proof in this regard. Now if you had done this to a non stick vessel, well... you might be looking at a trip back to the camping store for a replacement, but not with a DO. 

We've done spaghetti, ramen, and various soups many times but the biggie we tend to burn a lot is the all time camp favorite "cobbler", of whatever your flavor might be (best one I ever had was a chocolate cherry cobbler where the cherries were pre-soaked in Brandy).


----------

